# How to set up an alert



## tlguinn_2000 (Jan 17, 2011)

Is there a way to set up an "ALERT" for the TUG BBS?  i.e. when a keyword, such as "points" comes up in the title of a new post I would get an alert sent to my eMail account letting me know that someone had posted with the word "points" in the title

<


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't think you can do that, however, you can:

1)  Set up an alert to receive an email notification for a particular thread that interests you.  
click on the thread you are interested in
click on "thread tools" at the top of the thread
select "subscribe to this thread"
select the type of notification you want
click "add subscription"​
There are all kinds of points in timesharing - can you be more specific?


----------



## tlguinn_2000 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Just an example*

I was not looking for "points" per se just using it as an example.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 17, 2011)

Here is another way to search TUG for all posts on a subject - put this in your google box:

*"topic"site:tugbbs.com*


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 17, 2011)

You could always set up a Google Alert with a search term like: *site:tugbbs.com inurl:showthread.php intitle:"las vegas"*.


----------

